

Ask HN: Does anyone use PostgreSQL and how do you use it? - IgorPartola

There has been a lot of discussion on HN after Posgres 9.0 came out, but I seem to have a hard time figuring out who uses Postgres and how. Does anyone know how high availability is usually ensured when using it? How does it compare to setting up a MySQL cluster? What is the best way to provide highly available persistent storage and speed at the same time?<p>Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
======
olefoo
Most of your questions can be answered within a link or two from the
postgresql.org home page.

Who uses it: <http://www.postgresql.org/about/users>

High Availability [http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.0/interactive/high-
availabi...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.0/interactive/high-
availability.html)

It's a bit more complex than setting up a mysql cluster, but it's also less
likely to be squirrely when things go sour. Also, having a good understanding
of how the replication solution you are using works and why, means you can
avoid some of the pitfalls it brings with.

PostgreSQL is a very powerful tool, to use it well requires understanding and
skill and much depends on the workload of a given installation. Fortunately
it's performant enough out of the box that you can get by with just putting it
on a box and using the hell out of it at first. But at some point you will
need to dedicate some attention to tuning it.

